# Message "this page canot be displayed"



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Computer was running fine on Windows 10 then all of a sudden whenever I gtried to open Firefox,IE or Chrome I get" This page cannot be displayed " message.I can get on Internet through AOL so there is a connection.i uninsdtalled Firefox and tried to re install but it will notinstall even by alternate rout offline.I tried to reinstall Chrome and the same thing.I have rebooted,shut down,checked router etc,run scannow, Sophos security scan but no results.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe a firewall blocking
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past/
Any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee which are often pre-installed on PCs
Or any other free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ipconfig /all 

We would like to see the results from an ipconfig /all - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC
You will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.
If you do not have another PC
Do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply
Note: you will see entries named Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface: we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries​
For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the Windows key and press R
Now type CMD
Now press Enter to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

 ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt ​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose Edit - Select all
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose Edit - Copy​Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and paste the results.
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
------------------------------------------------------------------------


*


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michelle
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : fios-router.home

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fios-router.home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390R 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-2A-70-3F-A2-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-2A-70-3F-A2-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fios-router.home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-54-D2-1C-6E-B5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e946:4d75:44fc:798e%6(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 9, 2016 8:24:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 10, 2016 8:24:38 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259019986
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-61-D0-EF-70-54-D2-1C-6E-B5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PRIVATE WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3A-C4-6D-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

I have Sophos Protection since i have this computer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets try a ping test
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*PING & tracert tests *

We would like to see the results from the following *Ping Tests* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to save/copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.
*If you do not have another PC*
Do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

* echo > 0.txt & PING 192.168.1.1 >> 0.txt & PING 98.138.253.109 >> 0.txt & PING google.com >> 0.txt & tracert google.com >> 0.txt & echo [/php] >> 0.txt & 0.txt*​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all*
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results.
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

I opened and typed CMD but there was no administrator option to select so i pasted the command

* echo > 0.txt & PING 192.168.1.1 >> 0.txt & PING 98.138.253.109 >> 0.txt & PING google.com >> 0.txt & tracert google.com >> 0.txt & echo [/php] >> 0.txt & 0.txt*


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

nothing appeared on Notepad or in Black box


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have to right click on the command prompt, to see the message, run as admin


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

otherwise try the following

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command
*Ping 192.168.1.1* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 98.139.183.24*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


if you see on the results a
"general Failure"


> PING: transmit failed. General failure.


This sometimes means a firewall issue
What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

There is no administrator option even when I right click,themenu does not hace Comand,I have to press Run then type in CMD to open the Command box and ther is no place to choose Administrator


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

windows 10 ?

in the search box - bottom left , next to the windows logo
should be a search box or a circle where you can type a message - often cortana will open and ask how it can help - but you should see a text box there
type
CMD
now at the top of the list should be
command prompt
where you can right click and
run as administrator

OR

on the windows logo - bottom left 
right click 
and a menu appears 
you should see
command prompt (Admin)
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-command-prompt-as-an-administrator
http://www.howtogeek.com/194041/how-to-open-the-command-prompt-as-administrator-in-windows-8.1/


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

I know but my Search box does not work either! cortana does not work


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what abut the right click on the windows logo - see previous post of mine


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Right click on Windows logo only opens up the Menu that does not have an option for Command only Run, Task Manager,Control Panel etc


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you on an administrator account 
goto 
settings>
accounts>
what type of user are you ?


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

where do i find settings? i believe i am an administrator as i have done in the past


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

yes i am an administrator


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you looked at the links i posted 
you are not getting this menu ?

what do you get if you use the 
windows key plus the X key ?


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

windows plus x brings up the same Menu as right click on windows button


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

but you do not have the same menu as listed in the link i posted


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

No my Menu has much less options Programs,Power Options task manager,Control panel,device manager,computer management,disk management,windows powershell(adminisistartor),system,event viewer


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you running windows 10 or is this a preview installation 
there has been some press that the CMD prompt would be removed and only powershell used 
i dont have the latest W10 , only an older preview version 
so maybe they have changed already 

if in the search box or run you can type 
winver
and post back please


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

It is Windows 10 not a preview


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there has been some talk about MS removing the cmd prompt and replacing with powershell 
which was released in a preview version , but would appear its now in the wild 
i suspect thats what has happened to your machine 

i'm afraid, I dont know if the commands are the same in powershell as in CMD 
so we will just have to see and try I gues

open 
powershell administrator
and type 
ipconfig /all
and ping 192.168.1.1

see what happens - if you get error messages 

while I see what I can find out about powershell


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

it did come up with a lot of info ,can you see it or?It won't allow me to copy and paste it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

nothing here i'm afraid


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

if you didn't get ping now what?


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

afte all of this do i need to call Microsoft?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not yet , unless you want to 

on the popup screen that appears 
try this - as i'm using powershell now in W7

click on the top band of the box and right click 
you should see a menu with EDIT >
click on edit and 
select all
right click again and edit 
now choose copy 

now come back to the forum
post a reply 

right click in the reply box and paste 

that seems to work for me 

i'll try other commands now


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michelle
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : fios-router.home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-2A-70-3F-A2-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fios-router.home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 70-54-D2-1C-6E-B5
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e946:4d75:44fc:798e%6(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 9, 2016 8:24:49 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 10, 2016 9:06:35 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 259019986
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-61-D0-EF-70-54-D2-1C-6E-B5
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : PRIVATE WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3A-C4-6D-38
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : fios-router.home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390R 802.11bgn Wi-Fi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-2A-70-3F-A2-A4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so thats worked 
now lets try the ping tests again 
and copy those . the same way

ping 192.168.1.1
ping google.com


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.com


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok thats pasted OK - for 192.168.1.1
and google.com ? only has the word 
no errors or results ?


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Ping request could not find host google.comWindows. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
>> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
You must provide a value expression following the '%' operator.
At line:1 char:51
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~~~~
Unexpected token 'loss' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing closing ')' in expression.
At line:1 char:55
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Unexpected token ')' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:57
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing expression after unary operator ','.
At line:2 char:1
+ Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~
Unexpected token 'Approximate' in expression or statement.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : ExpectedValueExpression

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Minimum : The term 'Minimum' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Minimum:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
>> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
You must provide a value expression following the '%' operator.
At line:1 char:51
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~~~~
Unexpected token 'loss' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing closing ')' in expression.
At line:1 char:55
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Unexpected token ')' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:57
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing expression after unary operator ','.
At line:2 char:1
+ Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~
Unexpected token 'Approximate' in expression or statement.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : ExpectedValueExpression

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Minimum : The term 'Minimum' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Minimum:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that seems to have added all your last copy 
I notice if you right click - it copies all your clipboard into the command shell 
so that maybe whats happening

if you close the powershell 
then open again and just type 
ping google.com 
enter 
then make sure you are on the header of the dialogue box - before right clicking to get the Edit > etc


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Ping request could not find host google.comWindows. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
>> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
You must provide a value expression following the '%' operator.
At line:1 char:51
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~~~~
Unexpected token 'loss' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing closing ')' in expression.
At line:1 char:55
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Unexpected token ')' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:57
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing expression after unary operator ','.
At line:2 char:1
+ Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~
Unexpected token 'Approximate' in expression or statement.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : ExpectedValueExpression

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Minimum : The term 'Minimum' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Minimum:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
>> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
You must provide a value expression following the '%' operator.
At line:1 char:51
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~~~~
Unexpected token 'loss' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing closing ')' in expression.
At line:1 char:55
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Unexpected token ')' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:57
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing expression after unary operator ','.
At line:2 char:1
+ Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~
Unexpected token 'Approximate' in expression or statement.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : ExpectedValueExpression

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Minimum : The term 'Minimum' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Minimum:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comWindows PowerShell
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C : The term 'C' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check the
spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:12
+ Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
+ ~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (C:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping 192.168.1.1
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Pinging : The term 'Pinging' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Pinging:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply : The term 'Reply' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program. Check
the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:1
+ Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
+ ~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Reply:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Ping request could not find host statistics. Please check the name and try again.
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
>> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
You must provide a value expression following the '%' operator.
At line:1 char:51
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~~~~
Unexpected token 'loss' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:50
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing closing ')' in expression.
At line:1 char:55
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Unexpected token ')' in expression or statement.
At line:1 char:57
+ Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
+ ~
Missing expression after unary operator ','.
At line:2 char:1
+ Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~
Unexpected token 'Approximate' in expression or statement.
+ CategoryInfo : ParserError: ) [], ParentContainsErrorRecordException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : ExpectedValueExpression

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
Minimum : The term 'Minimum' is not recognized as the name of a cmdlet, function, script file, or operable program.
Check the spelling of the name, or if a path was included, verify that the path is correct and try again.
At line:1 char:5
+ Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
+ ~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : ObjectNotFound: (Minimum:String) [], CommandNotFoundException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : CommandNotFoundException

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comping google.com
Get-Process : A positional parameter cannot be found that accepts argument 'ping'.
At line:1 char:1
+ PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.comping google.com
+ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
+ CategoryInfo : InvalidArgument: ) [Get-Process], ParameterBindingException
+ FullyQualifiedErrorId : PositionalParameterNotFound,Microsoft.PowerShell.Commands.GetProcessCommand

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.com

Pinging google.com [216.58.219.238] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 216.58.219.238: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.238: bytes=32 time=124ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.238: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.238: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 216.58.219.238:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 124ms, Average = 61ms
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - so you do have access to the internet from a domain name
google has responded

so something is blocking access - and it maybe the firewall

you say you have
Sophos Protection

is that this product
https://www.sophos.com/en-us/lp/sophos-home.aspx

The free version ???
if so we could remove that and see if that resolves the issue 
often , they need a removal tool - i cant seen to find a support link on the site yet


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Windows PowerShell
Copyright (C) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

PS C:\WINDOWS\system32> ping google.com

Pinging google.com [216.58.219.206] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 216.58.219.206: bytes=32 time=147ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.206: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.206: bytes=32 time=146ms TTL=57
Reply from 216.58.219.206: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 216.58.219.206:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 63ms, Maximum = 222ms, Average = 144ms
PS C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

no it is a paid subscripsion I think version 10


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK , I have just spoken on chat to Sophos and they seem helpfull 
as you are using a paid version it maybe worth discussing with them 
they gave me a link to removal instructions
https://community.sophos.com/kb/en-us/118849

i have seen issues with firewalls blocking , like this (may not be in this case) 100's of times on the forums, Norton & Mcafee all do this amongst others 
Often completly removing the product allows the internet to work again
OR 
removing and doing the TCP/IP resets again and everything bursts into life 
and then re-installing again and all is OK

so as you are paying for the product ,you should get some support from them - they may know of the issue and have a work around anyway 
just re-allowing the browsers internet access in the control centre of the product for example


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

although and update - we have not tried a TCP/IP reset 
not even sure if it works in powershell

mmmmmm - i'll have a think

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 10*

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD*
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Resetting , failed.* - This error will occur with windows 10 , so ignore.
*Access is denied.* - This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.
But running TCP/IP reset still can resolve issues , even with the above errors.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste​
Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

when I try to access them i get" Page cannot be displayed" message!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, you will need to use a different internet connected device


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as you know i'm learnign as i go along 
it appears if you type
CMD
while in the powershell box
it will change to the older command prompt commands

then you should be able to do the TCP/IP reset above 
i just tried and the Echo syntax

echo > 0.txt & PING 192.168.x.x >> 0.txt & PING 98.138.253.109 >> 0.txt & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert google.com >> 0.txt & echo [/php] >> 0.txt & 0.txt

worked and open notebook

so you may want to try that command and see if notepad opens - give it some time and its doing a lot of testing first


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes it worked!!on Chrome and IE nowThank you so much for your help and support !!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what worked exactly - 
removing sophos 
using CMD and then the netsh commands ?


----------



## Mpwurzel (Apr 8, 2016)

using CMD and then the netsh commands I did it the way you told me and then tried IE,
it opened then tried Chrome and it opened1 now I will try to reinstall Mozilla Firefox
Thanks again!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent, thanks for letting me know


----------

